# Hershey:  any combo of weekend stay Nov-Dec.



## senorak (Oct 31, 2015)

Hoping to take my niece & her children to Hershey to see "Christmas Candylane".  Any combo (1-3 nights) over a weekend, (can do Fri check in through Sunday night).  I believe the holiday display goes up around Thanksgiving and runs through December.  The December dates would work best, as my niece's son is getting his tonsils out on Nov. 18th, and would be recuperating from the surgery.  Thanks in advance.

Deb


----------



## senorak (Nov 10, 2015)

Still looking.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 10, 2015)

Deb, I just checked the Bluegreen website. There is NO 2 or 3 night availability for the weekends in November or December. I guess this is a popular event and weekends are always in high demand. 
You would have to find someone with an existing reservation for your dates.


----------



## senorak (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for checking.  I tried to rent a few nights from someone on redweek.com, and they had checked the website as well, (about a month ago), and told me it was "fully booked".  Yes, hoping that someone who has reservations, (and now can't go), would be willing to rent to me.

Deb


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 11, 2015)

Any way you could go during the week?  There are some 2 night stays through BG available.


----------



## geekette (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't give up.  One year I scored last minute 4th of July for 7 nights @ this resort.  People do cancel.


----------



## Matrona (Nov 11, 2015)

I have Nov 14-17 available in The Suites at Hershey, a 2bdroom unit.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 11, 2015)

senorak said:


> Hoping to take my niece & her children to Hershey to see "Christmas Candylane".  Any combo (1-3 nights) over a weekend, (can do Fri check in through Sunday night).  I believe the holiday display goes up around Thanksgiving and runs through December.  The December dates would work best, as my niece's son is getting his tonsils out on Nov. 18th, and would be recuperating from the surgery.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Deb



Just in case you didn't see this- there's one being offered for 12/11-12/18 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234407


----------



## senorak (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, everyone.  Unfortunately, I can't go during the week, (I'm a teacher).  I can take one personal day and perhaps extend the stay for a long weekend.  And yes, I did see the posting on "last minute rentals", and had sent a pm to the poster, but also now replied via the original post.  I know it's a popular resort year round, including the winter holidays.  I'm continuing my search and keeping my fingers crossed.

Deb


----------

